
Sony to Restart Vinyl Record Production in Japan - burntrelish1273
http://www.pcmag.com/news/354703/sony-to-restart-vinyl-record-production-in-japan
======
burntrelish1273
A former coworker, a dj whom was thinking about going pro, bought $100-400
USD/month of vinyl from Australia and other countries. Considering how many
boomers and echo boomers wish to pour money on purist/audiophile music
listening experience, it's no wonder Sony made this move. Price should be much
higher than adjusted prices from the past in order to monetize this segment
with lots of disposable income.

PS: My father likely spent $100k+ USD in 1980's money ($190k in 2017) on
audiophile gear and thousands of records and CD's. Nakamichi transports, Mark
Levinson amp, speakers on floor-isolated platforms and so on... it was
basically like warming up the Back to the Future guitar amp.

